# Exchanging into Disney is it worth the extra points?



## LynnW (Feb 20, 2009)

We have been considering taking 3 of our grandchildren to Disney next year and had pretty well decided we would try for Vistana where we stayed years ago and preferred over Orange Lake. Now with the Disney Resorts exchanging through RCI we have something else to consider. Is it really worth the extra RCI Points it would cost to exchange into Disney? I know that free transportation within in the parks is included as well as some extended hours but what other advantages are there for exchangers?

Lynn


----------



## littlestar (Feb 20, 2009)

I would go to Disney.com and check and see what Disney charges for the particular unit/season you're thinking about trading into. It always makes me feel great to know I got an exchange for something that rents for thousands of dollars.  

You will have an addtional $95 fee to DVC when you trade in. But that includes Magical Express transportation to and from the airport for up to the total occupancy of the unit. 

The DVC resorts are heavily themed and really fun to stay at. Here is a link with some room tours and pool tours:

www.tagrel.com

Also, Allearsnet has room tours and slide shows of the DVC resorts. The links to the individual DVC resorts are on the left side of the page:

http://allears.net/acc/dvc.htm


----------



## mecllap (Feb 20, 2009)

There are tons of factors to consider.  If you're flying, you can get by without a rental car if you stay onsite, but you may need one if you stay at Vistana.  (I like to have a car even staying onsite, tho).  You can read through the Resort reviews on this site, and compare the amenities with Vistana.  Some things may depend on the ages and interests of yourself and the kids as well.  And, not all (or any of) the DVC resorts may be available for the timeframe you want for the size room you need.  

Will any of you want/need to go back to the resort separately using onsite transport, or will you always be traveling together?

Are you just going to be doing WDW, or spending some days just at the resort, or going to other sites (US/IOA, Seaworld, etc. -- off-site might be fine, then)?

Do you want the Disney Dining Plan, or will you do a lot of your own meals in the TS?

Too many factors -- there's no cut-and-dried answer (except for a few totally dedicated disneyphiles) -- if WDW is your total focus, then by all means, try to get DVC.


----------



## LynnW (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks for the replies! I guess if a Disney resort is available when it's time to look with my points I'll grab it. The kids are older, 10, 12 and 16 and have never really gone anywhere except camping. We will have a car because if this works out we'll be sending the kids home and spending an extra couple of weeks in Florida. The meal plan sounds great but will probably try to eat in at least for breakfast and a few dinners. I guess I'll have to do some reading on the DIS boards.

Lynn


----------



## spiceycat (Feb 23, 2009)

2-bedroom were hard on II - heard that RCI gets more 2-bedrooms

would definitely try for BCV or BWV - then you can walk to Epcot and Studios.

BLT won't show up in RCI until 2011 (at least I don't think so) it would get you mk and epcot (monrail)

AKV is beautifully but a little to far from the parks for my taste (these days).

VWL is close to the MK.

OKW and SSR (which is where most of the 2-bedrooms are) is close to DD. they have bus transportation to everywhere else. for these would take the bus to the MK - but drive to Epcot and Studios. AK is a toss - self parking is faster - but the parking lot is further away (like MK) than the buses - so sometimes you can get to the inside of the park faster on the buses.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Feb 23, 2009)

LynnW said:


> We have been considering taking 3 of our grandchildren to Disney next year and had pretty well decided we would try for Vistana where we stayed years ago and preferred over Orange Lake. Now with the Disney Resorts exchanging through RCI we have something else to consider. Is it really worth the extra RCI Points it would cost to exchange into Disney? I know that free transportation within in the parks is included as well as some extended hours but what other advantages are there for exchangers?
> 
> Lynn



Yes, I think it is worth the extra RCI Points to stay at a Disney vs. not.


----------



## dms1709 (Feb 23, 2009)

It is worth the extra points.   There are facilities that are off property that are as nice (if not nicer) that some of the resorts, but the family always enjoys the Disney properties, expecially if you are going to Orlando to visit the Disney Parks.  

Donna


----------



## BocaBum99 (Feb 23, 2009)

To me, the Disney experience is worth about double the non-Disney experience.

The biggest issue for me has been that the cost to stay in a Disney if not through an exchange company has been about 10x the cost of the alternatives.


----------



## LynnW (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks again everyone. I still have a few weeks left before I can search with points so I guess I'd better be right on it as soon as the 10 month window opens up.

Lynn


----------



## janej (Feb 23, 2009)

RCI seems to have good DVC availabilities for certain dates.  Unlike when DVC was with II, these seem to sit there for a while.  I think availability mostly depends on when you want to go.  We plan to go in late August.  I see all DVC resorts available.  But I already have a bounce back free dinning reservation and can't decide which way to go.  My kids really enjoyed the dinning plan.   With DVC, the dinning plan would cost us $$$ since my youngest is now 10.


----------

